# California Zephyr Trip report. 6 from emy to chi departing emy 8/21.



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2018)

Flew out from Chicago 8/20 On United. Booked this trip at the last minute. Was lucky to get a roomette for $487. It is roomette 20 in the 640 car. The flights out of Chicago were delayed because of thunderstorms. I arrived at the hgi Emeryville at 2 am. Got up at 7 am, ate breakfast and caught the 8:10 am shuttle to emy.

Waited outside by the tracks. Then at 8:35 an Amtrak employee lined up all of the sleeping car passengers. Since I happened to be the closest to him he made me the leader. He instructed me to lead all the sleeping car pax down the platform to stand next to a white sign. Once we reached the designated area the train pulled in. The conductor was at the door to the 640 car. He quickly scanned my ticket and sent me upstairs.

The sca sharlene makes a good first impression.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 21, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Flew out from Chicago 8/20 On United. Booked this trip at the last minute. Was lucky to get a roomette for $487. It is roomette 20 in the 640 car. The flights out of Chicago were delayed because of thunderstorms. I arrived at the hgi Emeryville at 2 am. Got up at 7 am, ate breakfast and caught the 8:10 am shuttle to emy.
> 
> Waited outside by the tracks. Then at 8:35 an Amtrak employee lined up all of the sleeping car passengers. Since I happened to be the closest to him he made me the leader. He instructed me to lead all the sleeping car pax down the platform to stand next to a white sign. Once we reached the designated area the train pulled in. The conductor was at the door to the 640 car. He quickly scanned my ticket and sent me upstairs.
> 
> ...


Well done Sharlene!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2018)

On time departure from emy.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2018)

Sharlene is definitely a winner. Came by and visited with each passenger. She saw I had put the seats down to nap and offered to make the bed. When I said I was ok she offered to put a sheet down. Classy. She explained everything in a personable way.

We sat at Martinez for a few minutes, pulled out of the station and then stopped for a while. I was half dozing so I think it was about 20 minutes.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2018)

Lunch in the diner was a classic. Three great table companions with great conversation. We enjoyed the view out of Colfax. I enjoyed the macaroni and cheese. Dessert choices were crepe brûlée, chocolate cake, cheesecake. Did not ask about mussels. Nor did I hear anyone order them.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2018)

Sharlene is definitely one of the top scas. Came through the 640 car to make sure we had our doors open for dinner reservations. Mine was open. I do not want to miss it like I did last fall.

Wondering if I am going to get questioned by Reno’s not so finest Dunkin Donut eating keystone cops. I fit there profile. Bought a one way ticket at last minute.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2018)

Classic.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2018)

Interesting: I went downstairs to get off and stretch my legs. The door to the 640 car was closed so I decided to go to next car to get off. Then somebody from the outside opened the door. Two plainclothes police officers boarded and one had a manifest. I stepped aside and got off to walk on the platform. There were no Amtrak crew members by the door.

The next conductor arrived and I told him the police had opened the door. I didn’t want him thinking I had opened it. He said that was ok and went on his business.

I was never approached so I don’t know who they wanted. I wonder what they do if the passengers they are looking for are not in their rooms.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 21, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Lunch in the diner was a classic. Three great table companions with great conversation. We enjoyed the view out of Colfax. I enjoyed the macaroni and cheese. Dessert choices were crepe brûlée, chocolate cake, cheesecake. Did not ask about mussels. Nor did I hear anyone order them.


Sounds like a new menu. Are we talking about the microwaved mac n' cheese on the kids menu, or actual decent mac n' cheese for adults?


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Aug 21, 2018)

I make sure to never be in my room when stopping at Reno or Albuquerque. Once when returning to my room on the Chief, I heard the passengers in the Roomette across from me complaining to the attendant about the questioning.

Glad you're having a great time! I love the zephyr so much.


----------



## v v (Aug 21, 2018)

Starting to sound like a thriller...


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch in the diner was a classic. Three great table companions with great conversation. We enjoyed the view out of Colfax. I enjoyed the macaroni and cheese. Dessert choices were crepe brûlée, chocolate cake, cheesecake. Did not ask about mussels. Nor did I hear anyone order them.
> ...


It’s the same menu. No pecan pie.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2018)

We are 30 plus minutes early into Winnemucca. Dinner was excellent. Good diner companions again. The other server is good too.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

A great night’s sleep. UP installed concrete ties several years ago and the ride is very smooth.

I showered in Salt Lake City. Much easier when train is not moving. We departed on time.


----------



## OBS (Aug 22, 2018)

Glad you are enjoying your trip!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

Diner opened a bit late. But crew is still friendly. Ate breakfast with a view.

There has been lots of rain. Flash flood alerts. Standing water At helper. So different views today.


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Aug 22, 2018)

Great reporting, Steve! And so timely. I just booked the CZ (SAC-CHI) for travel in early December. Some of the great scenery will be missed because of shorter days at that time of year, but your posts are giving me a wonderful preview of what to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

There is more to come! Lol.

Arriving into Grand Junction about 14 minutes early. Time to get salty snacks at the store in the station.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

Just enjoying it. Nuff said.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 22, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> IMG_1534959734.851537.jpg
> 
> Just enjoying it. Nuff said.


So jealous.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

I’ve ridden the cz at least 20 times. Not tired of it yet.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

View attachment 9980


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

Eagle river joins Colorado river at Dotsero. A storm from last night in red canyon eroded red soil into the Colorado river. Thus the red color.




Now back to normal color other side of red canyon.




Met 5 and had slow orders thus 30 minutes late at Granby.

Got 6:45 dinner reservation. Denver pax got dibs on the early reservations. I’m ok because I’m not hungry.


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Aug 22, 2018)

Nice photos! What time (approx) did you take these, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 22, 2018)

Your first pic shows how Sharlene has the makings of a beyond outstanding Attendant. She obviously has the enthusiasm to go above and beyond her by-the-book duties and takes pride in her work. Hopefully she will not fall victim to Anderson cuts.

On my last _*CZ *_westbound 5 years ago, 3 undercovers were at the Sleeper door when we stopped in The Trench. They displayed their badges and went right upstairs while the startled Attendant, another pax and I stepped onto the platform. A few moments later they dragged a Mexican couple out and began interrogating them right in front of us. Moments later 2 suitcases appeared and the cop bringing those out asked if they were theirs and for permission to open; when he opened the first one, it was billowing with bundles of pot or some kind of narcotic. I never before saw cuffs deployed so fast. We enjoyed the front row seats (better than watching _*Live PD*_ on TV) and I imagine that couple is still in NV.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

A lot less drama for me. 6 stopped for 20 minutes at west portal of moffat tunnel to wait for Ebert freight to clear. This included time for the blowers to blow fresh air into the tunnel. The freight took a siding eventually and we overtook it. Then had a few more minutes to f slow running because the slide detector had been set off. Probably about 30 minutes late into Denver. Padding will definitely help us here.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

Never get tired of this train ride.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

Departed Denver 50 my minutes late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2018)

Departed Denver 50 my minutes late.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 22, 2018)

Great pics Steve! Any "Mooners" on the Colorado? Its a long time tradition on this Route.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> Great pics Steve! Any "Mooners" on the Colorado? Its a long time tradition on this Route.[emoji6]


Yes. 


Update. Currently run slow due to approach signals. Must be following a freight.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2018)

We are departing Lincoln 2:24 minutes late. Must have been more freight traffic over night


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics Steve! Any "Mooners" on the Colorado? Its a long time tradition on this Route.[emoji6]
> ...


Sorry I missed this, first saw your pics on my Phone!
Good thing the Zephyr goes across Nebraska @ Night, unless it hits a Herd of Cattle like happened to us in 2014! 12 Hours late into Omaha from McCook, and as for the Scenery, let's just say it was even blander than North Dakota/Eastern Montana!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2018)

Probably will arrive Chicago at 5 pm. This crew has done a good job overall. Sharlene was moved to work in the 631 car when the sca for that car left the train for medical reasons. She kept up her positive demeanor and attentiveness.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2018)

Freight congestion starts 88 miles out from Union station. 6 has run significantly slower for 20 miles after that point through Mendota. Switches tracks twice. Now back up to 79 mph.


----------



## alpha3 (Sep 3, 2018)

Great pics Steve4031! I've taken the both the Zephyr and Empire Builder, both great trains, and great experiences. Lots of freight delays when I went, a couple of years ago, I see that hasn't changed much. Love both those trains, but next month I'm gonna try the ''Crescent.'' Should be a pretty ride in mid-October.

I'll have to try and emulate you, and get some nice pics to post.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 3, 2018)

I just used my iPhone. I’ve ridden this route many times so I can anticipate the best shots.


----------



## Manny T (Sep 3, 2018)

Great trip reporting! Feel like I'm on the train riding along!


----------



## Woodcut60 (Sep 13, 2018)

Great reporting! I hope your excellent SCA got a nice tip. They have gruelling working hours.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 14, 2018)

Woodcut60 said:


> Great reporting! I hope your excellent SCA got a nice tip. They have gruelling working hours.


She did. On the first day. She was surprised.


----------

